# just cant find a buck worth shooting



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

im getting a little bumed out with only 1 week to go. anybody in 2B able to help out so i can get me buck tag filled. i have seen a lot of doesin the last 9 days. i have seen some buck but way to young and on posted land. let me know if i can join in a a hunt with a group or whatever. FYI im a very very safe hunter and will not shoot a deer if i think it will not be a safe shot. 8)


----------

